

Apportable SDK: Free Android support for cocos2d-iphone - collinjackson
http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/apportable-sdk-free-android-support-for-cocos2d-iphone/

======
egb
I'm excited to try this! I started down the Stella path but stalled out pretty
fast when I found out how much I take for granted from Foundation classes that
aren't available and had to rewrite myself in C (like simple file I/O).

I'm hoping that resolution support just kinda works, even if letterboxed, and
that AdMob integration isn't bad.

Downloading now...

~~~
collinjackson
Check out [UIScreen setCurrentMode:] extensions if you want to get the
resolution looking reasonable quickly.

<http://docs.apportable.com/uikit-extensions.html#uiscreen>

------
zbowling
Objective-C on android is awesome.

